# Introducing myself



## Bennettr090 (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey everyone! Im Bennett and i recently got a kitten with clubfoot. I joined here hoping to get some ideas on how i can make life a little bit more comfortable for her.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Welcome to the cat forum.  Thank you for taking on a cat with "a problem". So many insist upon a perfect speciman; any deviation means homeless and often death. 

Interesting, I never thought of cats having club-foot troubles. Is this is a birth defect or an injury? Is she actually uncomfortable, like in pain? Or does it simply look bad and awkward.

I ask because I had a little cat who was partly paralyzed. He could not jump, and he figured that out rather quickly. But nothing stopped him from trying to climb. He dragged one foot badly as he ran around, and that could rub the skin off, so every morning I would wrap his foot in that wonderful stretchy self-sticky wrap that vets have. 

What is your kitten's name? How old is she? We'd love to see pictures of her, of course!


----------



## Bennettr090 (Apr 26, 2020)

Her name is Peggy and shes about 6 months old. She was born without her back left paw and it just left her bone sticking out. She can walk on it just fine on soft surfaces but on hard floors she wont use it whatsoever. The shelter i got her from said if it ends up getting infected they would have to amputate. I cant really tell if she is in pain or discomfort to be completely honest. Earlier today i put some vaseline on it and she seems to be doing better. That tape sounds really interesting im sure that would help her out a lot. 
Sorry for the low quality on the first picture she wouldnt sit still haha


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you. What a pretty cat! 

The tape does not stick to fur so there's no trouble getting it off. It was a challenge at the start for me to get the kitten to hold still while I put the tape on, but he quickly learned that it only took a minute. It was just enough cover to keep his skin from getting rubbed raw (or off). I called it his "boot". 

Google shows plenty of this stuff for sale: I searched "vet stretch tape wrap"


----------



## Bennettr090 (Apr 26, 2020)

Unfortunately im not able to keep Peggy despite my best efforts. I was fostering her while i convinced my parents to adopt her but we waited too long. Another lady wants to adopt her and is deadset on it, i wrote her a heartfelt letter and recommended other cats but she still wouldn't budge. I hope she still has a good life with this person but it really hurts losing her after all of the good times we had. Id appreciate it if you guys wish her three footed self goodluck in the future.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Sorry it didn't work out for you, but try to be happy that Peggy is moving to a place where she is wanted. So many have no place to go except a cage at the pound.


----------

